#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Bullet point and sub bullet points with numbers

## trumpetman

I am working in Office 2010 and I want to have the sections numbered instead of bullet points, which I am able to do. However I want to create sub number points which I am unable to do.

For example I can get

1 this section
2 this section
3 this section

but I want to get to

1 this section
1.1 this sub section
1.1.2 this sub section

2 this section
2.1 this sub section
2.1.2 this sub section

Any ideas of how to do this without doing it manually?

Thanks for any help.

----------


## Moo the Dog

On the Home tab, in the Paragraph section there should be three 'List' type buttons. One for bullets, one for Numbers, and one for custom that has i,a,i on the button... click that button and select a custom list format from the list library... there are two there that look like they may match what you are trying to do.

- Moo

----------


## trumpetman

Thanks Moo

Trumpetman

----------


## Moo the Dog

You're welcome, trumpetman. Glad to help.

- Moo

----------

